# Mark Your Calendars ! 2017 Iron Ranch Bicycle Swap Meet



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 17, 2016)

*MARK YOUR CALENDARS ! 2017 IRON RANCH BICYCLE SWAP MEET DATE IS SEPTEMBER 16TH , 2017 .....SET THE DATE ! 


 *


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2016)

Almost went this year. I'll be there next year Fo Sho!


----------



## Boris (Sep 18, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Almost went this year. I'll be there next year Fo Sho!




Good! The weather forecast calls for sunny skies and 76 degrees


----------



## Greg M (Sep 20, 2016)

Now that's a long term forecast.  Course, it probably couldn't get worse than this year's weather.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 21, 2016)

I've see it worse than the past weekend event. It can get worse, totally. It's mostly a rainy event most years. But the past few years, great weather.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 15, 2017)

The Iron Ranch Flyer awakens! Time to start thinking about the IRON RANCH VINTAGE BICYCLE SWAP MEET!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 1, 2017)

I never stop thinking about it. Best bike event in our area. Friday night camp out/ party rocks.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 8, 2017)

Tis always a "TOOT".....eh!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 8, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing you again, Mr. Bill! Can't wait for our Sat. morning pre-dawn recon mission with flashlights looking for bike parts.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 11, 2017)

I'll be heading there friday, was planning on sleeping in my truck but I see camping was mentioned. Can we camp on the swap grounds?


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 13, 2017)

Oh ya I'm there.... ya!


----------



## frampton (Aug 20, 2017)

yes


pedal4416 said:


> I'll be heading there friday, was planning on sleeping in my truck but I see camping was mentioned. Can we camp on the swap grounds?



YES


----------



## frampton (Aug 30, 2017)

Still a few weeks away. Weather is looking good.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 8, 2017)

These fires better stop or I'll have a hell of a time trying to go around them to get to the swap!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 8, 2017)

I was hoping to make it...but due to a recent purchase & my car insurance going up due to a ticket, it's looking doubtful. Damn city & their speed limits


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 8, 2017)

If you weren't always blaring your Tracy Chapman cassettes you'd realize how fast you are going!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 8, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> If you weren't always blaring your Tracy Chapman cassettes you'd realize how fast you are going!



No tunes in the Fairlane right now. Just the sweet sound of a cammed 302 with straight pipes....oh...and a bunch of rattles and squeaks too.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 8, 2017)

Just about a week to go! The anticipation is building up!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 12, 2017)

Here's an offer for my Canadian friends that are coming down to the bike swap. I will give you $45 U.S. towards the purchase of anything in my booth in exchange for a 24 pack of REAL Canadian beer. ( Labatt's, Kokanee, or Molson.) Stop at the store on the way down, buy a few cases.Let's trade for a bike! How about it, eh?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 12, 2017)

Loading the trailer... some nice original paint Schwinns headed for the Iron Ranch.


----------



## Boris (Sep 12, 2017)

Lookin' pretty damn good!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 12, 2017)

thanks for the weather report Borko. I just hope you remember how to get there.


----------



## Boris (Sep 12, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> thanks for the weather report Borko. I just hope you remember how to get there.



I'll remember how to get there. It's the leaving part I have a problem with.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 13, 2017)

What's the food situation like? Should I bring a cooler full of snacks? I saw there's a drive-in wishing bike riding distance.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 13, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> Here's an offer for my Canadian friends that are coming down to the bike swap. I will give you $45 U.S. towards the purchase of anything in my booth in exchange for a 24 pack of REAL Canadian beer. ( Labatt's, Kokanee, or Molson.) Stop at the store on the way down, buy a few cases.Let's trade for a bike! How about it, eh?



I like how you think Tim. 
Hopefully I can make it up myself. I just need to get away from the Mount Angel Oktoberfest to go. 
Cheers, Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 13, 2017)

last time nothing was there....... so im bringing  coffee and donuts to snack on....  :0


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 14, 2017)

Van is loaded and ready to go! Southbound and hammer down to the Iron Ranch! Party starts tomorrow......


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 15, 2017)

Loading up now, see you guys around 4!


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Sep 15, 2017)

Does anybody know what time this starts in the morning? Thank you!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 15, 2017)

Kicking it here at the swap wishing you were here.


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2017)

What a great gathering this is. Love talking with EVERYONE! Always a fine array of must-have items. Especially fun visiting Redline1968's booth and arguing with him about anything and everything.
For those of you who have been waiting patiently in line for one of Borko's (thanks Tim) Custom Reflectors, I'll be back bright and early tomorrow.


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> Does anybody know what time this starts in the morning? Thank you!



Before the sun rises tomorrow.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm already pissed I didn't go


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm looking for a black original paint Delta front load torpedo light.
If any of you guys spot one and you want to make a killing, pick it up and rape me for it.
I'd appreciate it very much!

Marty


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 16, 2017)

Please post more pictures for all of us at home!!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 16, 2017)

Got this today.. lots of bikes and fun there be other pics after the partying is over ......


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 16, 2017)

I had a great time, thank you all!!
I only got a few pics from Friday, mostly of the treasure barns (literally piles of whizzers in various conditions covered in dust, any pre war car or tractor or bike of your dreams)


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 16, 2017)

I only went in 1/4 of the barns, there's so much stuff there!!!


----------



## Boris (Sep 16, 2017)

Thank you for taking the time to take these great photos and posting them. I'm wagering this was your first time there. Pretty overwhelming, eh? Especially since the photos show only a fraction and that's only in this state. He has more. It's so gracious of Alan let us have this annual event on his property every year. He likes to keep a low profile, but I know enjoys taking in this event as much as we enjoy being there. Thank you Alan!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 16, 2017)

I just got home. It's late, I'll post a bunch of pictures tomorrow.These were taken at 5 AM this morning. The hounds were already released.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 16, 2017)

here's a few more...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 16, 2017)

some more..


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## frampton (Sep 17, 2017)

Tim,
Thanks for the drinks. Keep on pickin.


----------



## vincev (Sep 17, 2017)

Very Kool place !! Looks like a great time.


----------



## Boris (Sep 17, 2017)

vincev said:


> Very Kool place !! Looks like a great time.



Glad you weren't there to ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## vincev (Sep 17, 2017)

Boris said:


> Glad you weren't there to ruin it for everyone else.



i would have come but I didn't have a backpack.to wear.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 18, 2017)

more pics......


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 18, 2017)

some more......


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 18, 2017)

still more....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 18, 2017)

still more.....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 18, 2017)

I actually remembered to take pictures this year....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 18, 2017)

here's the last ones....


----------



## TINYuproar (Sep 18, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> here's the last ones....
> View attachment 678140 View attachment 678141 View attachment 678142 View attachment 678143




What kind of tires are on that '34 Hawthorne Duralium?  Look like Franks, but without all the crap printed on them.  I'd love to have something like that for my SK! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 18, 2017)

TINYuproar said:


> What kind of tires are on that '34 Hawthorne Duralium?  Look like Franks, but without all the crap printed on them.  I'd love to have something like that for my SK!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I believe they were 24" felt thick bricks.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 18, 2017)

I think that is correct. They looked like Felts to me.


----------



## Boris (Sep 18, 2017)

Great job of taking and posting photos Tim. Thanks!!!


----------

